# Moving to Cyprus



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone

My husband and I are hoping to move to Cyprus shortly. I lived there 72-74 and we visit the island 2-3 times per year. Can you tell me if we decided to try it for 6-12 months, will we have to register as permanent residents, if so how do we do this?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

soppik said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My husband and I are hoping to move to Cyprus shortly. I lived there 72-74 and we visit the island 2-3 times per year. Can you tell me if we decided to try it for 6-12 months, will we have to register as permanent residents, if so how do we do this?


If you intend to live here more than 6 months you have to register.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Veronica said:


> If you intend to live here more than 6 months you have to register.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you need to register in order to purchase a property? I do not intend to leave the UK


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

soppik said:


> Thanks for your reply.


How do I register as a resident? We intend to move to the Paphos area.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kempo23 said:


> Do you need to register in order to purchase a property? I do not intend to leave the UK


No you do not need to register in order to buy a holiday home here.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

soppik said:


> How do I register as a resident? We intend to move to the Paphos area.


You would need to go to the Immigration offices. They will tell you what documents you need to bring with you for your interview for registering for permanent residency and give you an appointment date.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Veronica said:


> You would need to go to the Immigration offices. They will tell you what documents you need to bring with you for your interview for registering for permanent residency and give you an appointment date.


Thanks again Veronica for this helpful information.


----------

